# Plastisol jersey numbers



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Hello,

I just purchased some plastisol numbers for a soccer team for their hoodies, love the look and feel.

My question, how are these printed up? is it just an Epson type printer? with plastisol inks or is this a commercial printer?

Any help would be great!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Screen printed.....


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

It's also known as indirect screen printing. Instead of screen printing on a tee, a plastisol dealer will screen print onto special release paper. Ou then press and peel. 


Team Spirit Tees
www.teamspirittees.com

Sent by iPhone to the T-Shirt forum


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

So you'd have to make a screen for each number correct? is there a printer that will print up plastisol inks?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ice Titan said:


> So you'd have to make a screen for each number correct? is there a printer that will print up plastisol inks?


Just order them from Transfer Express, F&M Expressions, etc......


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Plastisol inks are screen printed. Epson printers use Pigment, Dye Sublimation or Dye Ink.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

